# Onyx Reserve Impulse Cigar Review - Hit or miss



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Some were plugged, others burned bad, and yet some were just perfect. Not a go to mini, but wouldn't turn a free one down.

Read the full review here: Onyx Reserve Impulse Cigar Review - Hit or miss


----------

